# Burning Coolant - How much to fix?



## Hilmee (Dec 14, 2006)

I have a 1993 Altima with 150k on it and it is burning coolant....... so I am guessing a cracked head or a bad head gasket. I already replaced the water pump, thermostat and radiator cap and it seems to be for naught since the car now runs rough and blows white smoke.

Does anyone know about how much I am looking at in repairs? I don't want to try this myself. A buddy of mine also said I would need to plane the head too because it is likely warped.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Replace the engine if it need a head gasket job. It will be cheaper


----------

